# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Recreational sleep deprivation

## Zodionic

I love staying up all night, I don't know why but it gives me a buzz the next day.
You would think it would make me tired, and it does untill about midday
after that I become realy hyper and creative, my vision becomes wierd and I feel realy spaced out.
By afternoon time I start to see things in the corner of my eyes, I think I hear people calling my name and stuff like that.
And once I finaly do go to bed I feel realy relaxed as if im floating away, I have realy long entertaining and trippy vivid dreams and often become lucid or even wild without even trying!
Then when I wake up I feel more refreshed than ever.
When I first started doing this I felt realy groggy and irritable the next day but that's passed over time.

Does any one else do this or is it just me? lol, I know its probably not healthy but I only do it every now and then when I dont have much to do the next day.

----------


## Aftershock

ive never done it intentionally, but you're right about how awesome it is going to sleep the night after . . might try it this week

----------


## JET73L

Um, I really think you should quit doing this intentionally. I'm an insomniac (not by choice), and this happens to me on occasion, sometimes for several days. On the rare occurences that I find it necessary to stay awake for the duration of two days and one night, it often becomes problematic for my attempts to sleep. Sleep deprivation, for even one night, can have severe short-term problems, and prolonged sleep deprivation can severely impact your mental and physical health. Sure, it often allows people to experince interesting hypnogogy and a "buzz" feeling, but so do a number of drugs, and look at the other effects of most of those. I'm sick and tired of you people saying you want to stay up a really long time, because these "cool effects" you are experiencing are literally brain damage. If you want to intentionally induce sleep deprivation, by all means do so, but quit promoting it to others! You idiots all think it's fun and games simply because you haven;t researched, in depth, the physical effects of sleep deprivation (not just the side effects, but the causes of those effects), and the severe mental instability, depression and unsociability, and/or paranoia that may be long-lasting in those who have suffered secvere sleep deprivation.
And don't say, "Oh, I'll be okay, it's only one night every once in a while!" That's like saying you only intentionally induce oxygen deprivation for recreation every once in a while. Stupid prats.

----------


## blahaha

> Um, I really think you should quit doing this intentionally. I'm an insomniac (not by choice), and this happens to me on occasion, sometimes for several days. On the rare occurences that I find it necessary to stay awake for the duration of two days and one night, it often becomes problematic for my attempts to sleep. Sleep deprivation, for even one night, can have severe short-term problems, and prolonged sleep deprivation can severely impact your mental and physical health. Sure, it often allows people to experince interesting hypnogogy and a "buzz" feeling, but so do a number of drugs, and look at the other effects of most of those. I'm sick and tired of you people saying you want to stay up a really long time, because these "cool effects" you are experiencing are literally brain damage. If you want to intentionally induce sleep deprivation, by all means do so, but quit promoting it to others! You idiots all think it's fun and games simply because you haven;t researched, in depth, the physical effects of sleep deprivation (not just the side effects, but the causes of those effects), and the severe mental instability, depression and unsociability, and/or paranoia that may be long-lasting in those who have suffered secvere sleep deprivation.
> And don't say, "Oh, I'll be okay, it's only one night every once in a while!" That's like saying you only intentionally induce oxygen deprivation for recreation every once in a while. Stupid prats.



Have YOU researched the long term effects of sleep deprivation? I can't seem to find much info on long term effects, just short term. And also, there's no need for name calling, really. I'm pretty sure staying up an extra day or two every now and then won't severely damage your mind or body, if at all. Also, sleep deprivation is hardly as harmful as most drugs.

Back on topic, I was just thinking about this today. I looked up sleep deprivation and lucid dreaming at google and this is where it lead me.  :smiley:  I accidentally stayed up all night writing something, so I decided to stay up until tomorrow night. I don't want to screw up my sleep schedule and sleep all day. I read somewhere awhile back that sleep deprivation can be used to induce wilds or some other kind of LD fairly easily. Anyone else know about this? I'd like to find out before I go to sleep tonight.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

I'd have to agree with JET7L, I cant stand it when I cant sleep, like last night; I couldnt fall asleep until 3 30 am! And I hate all the side affects from sleep deprivation b/c I know they all mean that somethings not right in the noodle. Like when I go to school w/o sleep, its the worst thing in the world, I cant focus, I cant stay awake, I mean, Im basically a zombie the entire day. Then I end up falling asleep during the day messing up my whole sleeping schedule. But I do enjoy the REM rebound and being able to sleep the next night only b/c I _can_ sleep. 

And staying up a night or two might do a little more damage than you'd expect it to. It might not cause any serious long term effects but it definitely will prevent you from reaching your _full_ potential.

But there are other ways of getting REM rebound other than sleep deprivation, which is REM deprivation (which is also not that good for you but not as bad as full-blown sleep deprivation). Ive never done it nor will I probably ever but I would consider doing that instead of ever intentionally depriving myself of sleep.

----------


## JET73L

Yes, I have. And I have personally experienced the effects of (unwanted) sleep deprivation. If you want to find any decent information on some of the worse long-term effects, go to your library, look up Peter Tripp (disc jockey), and go from there (you won't find much online). I have also seen info on chemicals that can go haywire when you are deprived of sleep, which can get pretty bad.

And I am sorry, and do sincerely apologize for the name-calling. I have myself been severely sleep-deprived lately, and only just got a decent sleep of more than two or three hours. If I have offended you in a way that you feel is not covered by my apology, please explain in a private message.

----------


## Ceno

You guys are so tight, jesus. Don't you get wasted every once in a while? "gosh"

I pull all-nighters every now and then, and it's very similar do what Zodionic described. I don't really get hyper at any point though, I'm normally in this half zombie state, having fits of laughter because of the stupid shit I'm thinking. "dogs fucked the pope" "this coffee smells like sardines" It's awesome.
I also experience seeing strange stuff in the corner eye and thinking people are calling me. It's great fun. Sometimes, it may cause a bit of anxiety, and at that point I now it's time for a beer.
Smoking is something weird in this state. During the morning and part of the afternoon, it's gets pretty repulsive, normally I'd be over 20cigarretes at that time so it felt like too much. As the sun continues to go down though, at some point the taste feels different. There's this funny feeling in the mouth, the smoke embrasses the lungs in a different, stronger way. At that point it gets compulsive. It's really, really good.
I like to smoke. : -D

Sleep deprivation + alcohol is one of my favorite highs, but you can perfeclty feel it's very aggressive on the body, so I normally space it out, something like once a month. At one point I was doing it once a week, and things started getting a little... strange.

----------


## lagunagirl

how often do you pull all-nighters? It's really not very healthy, but if you only do it once in a while it's ok. during the summer I was only home for a total of two weeks just before school started, and since I wanted to hang out with my brother before he moved out we would just stay up all night like practically every other night. for the first few weeks of school I was so tired, and would nearly fall asleep in every class, every day, even if I fell asleep at a decent time the night before. I'm starting to wonder how much of it is because of me getting so used to staying up all night. 

it is a lot of fun, just don't make a habit of it.

----------


## Ceno

for the record, I have heard from numerous sources that the effects staying up all night takes as long as 6 months to fully disappear. From friends in medicine and texts here and there.

It doesn't really matter though.

----------


## lagunagirl

> It doesn't really matter though.



actually, it can matter quite a bit

----------


## andrewh817

> I also experience seeing strange stuff in the corner eye and thinking people are calling me. It's great fun. Sometimes, it may cause a bit of anxiety, and at that point I now it's time for a beer.



I used to pull all-nighters playing World of Warcraft but my sleep cycle adjusted to waking up in the P.M. and sleeping in the A.M.  The fact you are getting auditory and visual hallucinations indicates what you are doing is very unhealthy.

----------


## username

I did this two night ago because I had to study for my finals. After my final I took a 2-3 hour nap, and I keep waking up and falling back to sleep. I can't believe how pleasurable it was...

----------


## Trevorm7

I've done this a good number of times. Sometimes when I did it I would speculate a lot more about things and came to realizations about them, but the next day after sleep I just thought meh that's probably bs. I would be more enthusiastic and much more talkative speculating about things.

When I was about 14 I did this, because I was staying at a friends and didn't have a bed to sleep on and I was picky. I just stayed up all night playing on the computer. The next day by the afternoon I felt jittery and I was afraid to touch anything electrical, I was moving the tv and I was afraid if I touched it wrong I would get a shock from the static electricity. I was also afraid to plug it in because I might get shocked. I remember when I was much younger then that I used to be afraid of plugging in electrical things, the crackling sound that it sometimes makes and the blue sparks between the prongs and the socket scared me, which is funny because when I was about 2 or 3 I tried sticking a Christmas light bulb in a lamp and it made these huge sparks but I didn't get shocked.

When I was 17 I played WoW literally every waking moment of my life, I reached max level after 23 days, 7 hours, 12 minutes, 13 seconds of play time. 2 months after my account was created. Sometimes I would decide to just skip my sleep and stay up until the next night, but most of the time I would get restless and go to sleep by noon. At some point I would wake up at 6:00pm to 8:00pm and go to sleep around 8:00am to 10:00am, I remember being late for a 6pm raid because I woke up at 6:30pm. It was easy to fix the schedule though, I just had to reverse the schedule by waiting until the next night to go to sleep.

Right now I've been trying to adapt to the Uberman sleep schedule since the 23 of April. At first It was pretty bad and I was at the point where I could close my eyes and kind of have a faint dream and hear faint talking in my my head and stuff. But I didn't hallucinate anything externally. At this point though I'm at about a normal level mentally(for me) but I keep oversleeping 1.5 to 6 hours every night between 2 and 10am due to stupid things like forgetting to actually start the alarm and forgetting to turn on the speakers, or just laying back down to rest "for a minute". Sometimes I will just sleep through the alarm.

Also I end up making long posts that probably don't make a lot of sense which I end up thinking are stupid and end up not posting it, or I will plan to make a post about something after I sleep but I will end up thinking it's stupid after I wake up and end up not doing anything. Actually I do that sometimes even when I'm not sleep deprived, but when I first started doing that was when I was sleep deprived.

Well I'm going to post this now in spite of myself.

----------


## Puffin

I enjoy doing this, but it's usually only on the weekend, when I can lose time to sleep.

----------


## mackerel

I do this about once a week, when I can't sleep anyways. After 30 hours of no sleep, waking life feels like a sluggish dream - which is fun. I can close my eyes and easily relax my self to watch shapes and colors play in the dark of my eyes.

----------

